# Und plötzlich war sie tot (Teichmuschel) - Hilfe benötigt



## Bordersuse (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

Vor einem Jahr habe ich ja meinen Teich angelegt. Hier findet sich ein breites Sortiment an Pflanzen (Sumpfvergissmeinicht, Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Pfennigkraut, Zwergbinsen, Wasseriris, Wsserpest, __ Froschlöffel, Wasserhyazinthen, __ Hornblatt, gewöhnliches __ Pfeilkraut).
EInige Wochen nach Übersiedlung des alten Teichs (Wasser, schlamm, Pflanzen, Kleinstlebewese) habe ich 6 Elritzen und 6 Bitterlinge gekauft. Diese gedeihen prächtig. 
Im Teich wurden auch 2 kleine (3 cm) und eine große (15 cm) __ Teichmuschel eingesetzt.

Als im Frühjahr ein Schwebealgenproblem aufkam, habe ich einen 1800 L Filter mit UV Lampe gesetzt.

Jetzt ist meine große Muschel plötzlich gestorben. . 
Erst hat sie sich halb geöffnet. 
Dann hat sie sich nicht mehr vergraben - reagierte aber auf Klopfzeichen.
Danach schaute nur noch ein Zipfel heraus.
Und ein Tag später ist sie aufgetaucht und schwamm spitze über an der Oberfläche.
Das ganze ging innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen von statten.

Die BItterlinge haben sich immer mit der Muschel vergnügt und immer wieder gelaicht.
Die 2 kleinen __ Muscheln habe ich, seit dem ich sie eingesetzt habe, nicht mehr gesehen.

Zum Teich: Schlammstellen, Kiesstellen und Sandstellen.
Besatz: 6 Bittleringe und 6 Elritzen
Technik: UV-Klärer, 2 kleine Sauerstoffpumpen.

Wasserqualität eine Woche vor dem Ableben: 
PH zwischen 7 und 7,2
GH 6
KH zwischen 3 und 5
NO2 und NO3 <0,3
CO2 zwischen 5 und 9

Woran kann es gelegen haben?
UV-Klärer?
Temperatur des Teiches?
Altersschwäche?

Was kann ich tun/muss ich tun bezogen auf meine Bitterlinge?
LG
Bordersuse


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und plötzlich war sie tot ( Teichmuschel) - Hilfe benötigt*

Hallo, meistens sterben sie wenn keine Nahrung mehr vorhanden ist, das hab ich auch schon erfahren müssenwenn sie alles rausgefiltert haben gehen sie ein..seitdem setze ich keine mehr ein.


----------



## Bordersuse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und plötzlich war sie tot ( Teichmuschel) - Hilfe benötigt*

Können die Bitterlinge denn ohne?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und plötzlich war sie tot ( Teichmuschel) - Hilfe benötigt*

Hallo Bordersuse,
der UVC-Klärer beseitigt nicht nur die Schwebealgen, sondern auch das Futter für die __ Muscheln.
Wenn du die Suchfunktion bemühst, findest du viele Diskussionen darüber.

Ich kenne Muschelvorkommen in unserem nahen Baggersee in klarem Wasser. Aber wie man, z.B. die Verhältnisse des Baggersees im Teich realisiern soll - geht nicht, Gartenteiche sind in der Regel zu klein.


> Woran kann es gelegen haben?
> UV-Klärer?
> Temperatur des Teiches?
> Altersschwäche?


Ich denke, das liegt am UVC, möglicherweise waren die Muscheln auch, bis du sie hattest, durch Transport und Aufenthalt beim Händler, schon angeschlagen.

Wegen der Bitterlinge finde ich das auch schwierig. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, wenn keine Muscheln vorhanden sind, kämen die Fische nicht in Laichstimmung. Wenn das so stimmt, wäre es o.k.
Wenn nicht, würde ich befürchten, das die Weibchen wegen des "Nicht-Ablaichen-Könnens" sterben.
Mit nicht so reinem Gewissen habe ich wegen der Bitterlinge 3 -5 Muscheln im Teich, ohne UVC.
Aber länger wie 3 Jahre hat es auch noch keine ausgehalten.


----------

